# Olight T-10 Q5 WC



## Matt Sutton (Oct 25, 2007)

My T10 Q5 arrived today and it is fantastic! I love the interface and it's crazy bright. The low is low enough for reading and other close up tasks. The dual surface reflector really seems to work, not a gimmick. It has a very clean beam but still throws like mad. The switch is very positive and the button is recessed enough that it tail stands without any wobble. It gets my vote for the most versatile 1XCR123 light available. I think Fenix now has some catching up to do in this form factor.


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Oct 25, 2007)

Sounds awesome. Mine shipped this week and I can't wait for it to arrive!

How about some beamshots comparing it to your other lights?


----------



## Matt Sutton (Oct 26, 2007)

Sorry, I don't have any beam shots yet.

Bad news. After playing with it for a while this evening and taking the dog for a walk, it began flickering like a candle on the brightest setting. I cleaned the contacts and tried 4 different (new) batteries and it's still doing it. It seems to get worse as the light warms up. It isn't happening on the lower levels. How very disappointing this is. I hope it's a defective unit and not a design flaw because I really like the light. :sick2:


----------



## gunga (Oct 26, 2007)

Does this light work with rechargables?

ie. RCR123 (3.7 V)?


----------



## onthebeam (Oct 26, 2007)

Matt,

If the contact cleaning doesn't solve the problem, I'm sure they'll replace it. They seem to care about customer service and building a good reputation.

One thing I've hesitated on: It seems like the built it for throw rather than spill. Is the hotspot surrounded by a smooth spill? Can you estimate how low the lowest low is? I'm spoiled by the VB-16, 2nd or 3rd generation, and the Liteflux LF2. Both will go down to a 1 lumen low and that's great late at night.


----------



## FASTCAR (Oct 26, 2007)

Fenix who?


----------



## da.gee (Oct 26, 2007)

The hot spot is brighter, sharper and smaller on the T10 when compared to my P2D RB100. The overall spill area is also smaller on the T10. The T10 does look to have have better throw than the P2D. I have to take my T10 on a night walk to get some additional data. The T10 beam is just like the T20 if you've seen that one. Slightly less bright by the numbers.


----------



## da.gee (Oct 26, 2007)

double post


----------



## Marlite (Oct 26, 2007)

Matt

Sorry for your disappointment, but gunga calls that Strobe mode if it's on high. On low he says it's beacon. 
Sending it back is a nuisance too hope it gets fixed. :sigh:

marlite



Matt Sutton said:


> Sorry, I don't have any beam shots yet.
> 
> Bad news. After playing with it for a while this evening and taking the dog for a walk, it began flickering like a candle on the brightest setting. I cleaned the contacts and tried 4 different (new) batteries and it's still doing it. It seems to get worse as the light warms up. It isn't happening on the lower levels. How very disappointing this is. I hope it's a defective unit and not a design flaw because I really like the light. :sick2:


----------



## Matt Sutton (Oct 27, 2007)

> Matt
> 
> Sorry for your disappointment, but gunga calls that Strobe mode if it's on high. On low he says it's beacon.
> Sending it back is a nuisance too hope it gets fixed. :sigh:
> ...



Gunga?
I bought mine from Battery Junction and I already have an RMA.


----------



## da.gee (Oct 28, 2007)

Finally got some night experience with this light. Really nice throw and I'm starting to like the more defined hotpsot/spill vs the floodier P2D R100. It's going to hang in my pocket as EDC replacing the P2D.


----------



## Matt Sutton (Nov 2, 2007)

My replacement T10 arrived today and I am very pleased. It appears to be equal in every way to my first unit minus the flicker.


----------



## PJD (Nov 3, 2007)

I received my T10 Q5 today, and all I can say is WOW!!! For a 1XCR123 cell light it's a little longer than I thought it would be...but that's "small potatoes".
For a 1 cell light (...hell, for a TWO cell light!) this thing is an absolute screamer! I like the well defined spot; it throws better than any 1 cell light I've ever seen, and the tint is nice and cool...just the way I like it!

Great, fast shipping from Battery Junction, as well...Thanx, Matt!

PJD


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Nov 3, 2007)

Still waiting for mine from Welight. Seems like it has been forever. Sounds like an awesome light and I'll post a review as soon as it arrives.


----------



## jimahi (Nov 4, 2007)

I have been playing with this light for a couple of days. It is definitely bright! I also agree with the other folks who have said that this light is certainly not for white wall hunters. The spill is a bit ringy and there is a slight donut in the hotspot. Do other folks also see a donut in the hotspot? 

Two other observations I have on the operation. If you turn the light on too soon after turning it off, it comes on in bright strobe mode. As long as you wait at least 2-3 seconds after turning it off, it will reset and come on in the last brightness setting. The clicky switch takes a bit of getting used to. To turn it on and off takes a good bit of pressure, but to cycle between modes takes only a light touch. This has a side effect of sometimes accidentally going into strobe mode if you don't give it enough umph to actually click it off. So those pesky unwanted strobe/SOS modes still may get in your way. 

-Jim


----------



## Matt Sutton (Nov 4, 2007)

Both my first unit and the replacement have the slight donut. It's hard to see unless you look for it.


----------



## RebelXTNC (Nov 6, 2007)

My non-Q5 T10 has a very slight dim point in the hotspot, I really wouldn't call it a "hole". My Q5 T20 doesn't have this. It appears to me that the reflectors of both are the same size despite the T20's larger head. However, the ratio of OP to smooth is slightly different in the two reflectors. I don't remember which, but one has a longer section of OP.
Both emitters appear about the same off-center in the reflector, which is to say only a fraction of a millimeter.


----------



## GerryL (Nov 6, 2007)

Whoa! That's my response to this light. I ordered it yesterday and got it today. Man it's bright for a single cell light. Nice throw, nice spill too. I'm liking it a lot. I wrote in a recent headlight thread about a dog on my run that was a bit agressive when I was on a night run until I shined a bright 2AA ROV at him when he got close...tonight I had the T-10 on the run, and I think I heard a yelp when I lit him up.  Made him stop dead and sit. :thumbsup:


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Nov 20, 2007)

I received mine today and have a couple questions regarding the S.O.S mode, because I think mine doesn't operate as it should. 

My light has two modes of S.O.S (as it should) but the light never actually turns off in either level of S.O.S. All it does is keep a steady lower level and then it blinks a brighter level in the S.O.S fashion. Is this how this light is supposed to work? I've handled quite a few lights that have the S.O.S feature and all of them are 1 level of brightness which flashes S.O.S and is off between flashes. 
For the people who own this light, is this how it works on your unit as well? Or did I get a faulty one? The light operates as it should otherwise. :shrug:


----------



## RebelXTNC (Nov 20, 2007)

You're right, the Olights do have both low and high level SOS. The level is switched just like the regular illumination modes.
With that said, my non-Q5 T10 turns off completely between the SOS dots and dashes in both low and high modes. I'm running it with a standard SureFire CR123a.
I don't have my Q5 T20 in hand, but I don't recall any visual evidence of it staying in low between the SOS flashes.
Maybe you have an oddity in the bezel contact or circuit. What battery type are you using?


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Nov 20, 2007)

RebelXTNC said:


> You're right, the Olights do have both low and high level SOS. The level is switched just like the regular illumination modes.
> With that said, my non-Q5 T10 turns off completely between the SOS dots and dashes in both low and high modes. I'm running it with a standard SureFire CR123a.
> I don't have my Q5 T20 in hand, but I don't recall any visual evidence of it staying in low between the SOS flashes.
> Maybe you have an oddity in the bezel contact or circuit. What battery type are you using?




I tried two different cells types of primary 3v 123 cells. A "Titanium" from Amodotech and a Panasonic from Fenix-Store. I don't think the cells are at fault here. 
I have freaking clue what's going on here.


----------



## RecycledElectron (Nov 22, 2007)

I just checked my T20 Q5. In each level it turns off between light pulses in SOS mode. I run mine on 3.0/3.6volt RCR123a's or 17670's. Perhaps you have a slightly different model with different programming? You might want to email Welight and see if it needs to be returned for replacement. If everything else works it may be no big deal. Or it might be the beginning of a failure mode. I'd check.


----------



## nmanchin (Dec 17, 2007)

just got my T10 Q5. love the size. not too big but not too small to handle. I love the interface. construction is excellent. tint is slightly purple and annoying on a white wall, but when you're actually using it it's not really an issue. my beam has the cree donut on a white wall. once again though if you're actually using the light... to provide light for a task, it's not going to bother you. 

i don't think the mode saving uses battery power. if you take the battery out it still remembers the last level. 

i like the slight rotation of the head and then back to change power levels, didn't think i was going to. it's also nice to have sos and strobe out of the damn way!

i will most certainly buy another T10 or maybe a T20


----------



## RebelXTNC (Dec 17, 2007)

My non-Q5 T10 also remembered the level when I changed the battery the other day. I wasn't in any hurry and it was at least 3 minutes with no cell in the light, yet it remembered the level.
However, using a SureFire CR123, I didn't get any low-battery blinking beforehand. Using the highest level, the light just died in about 20 seconds. I let it rest for a few minutes and then tried to turn on and quickly dial it down to a lower level. It still died completely in a few seconds. I didn't try putting in a new cell, setting to lowest level, then putting the depleted cell back in and seeing if I could get any runtime.
How are other people's lights reacting to low battery voltage?


----------



## BillG (Dec 17, 2007)

how long was it on turbo before it started flickering?

i have the T20 and decided to see if mine has the same problem (it's 1 week old)

i left it on turbo for 4 min. and it didn't flicker. was that long enough for a valid test? it got quite warm but not hot.

Bill


----------



## qadsan (Dec 18, 2007)

I really liked testing the T10 Q5's I bought as gifts. There's a very large wow factor in this light, especially for people who haven't seen anything better than a simple mag light. 

Of the two lights I bought, one was definitely brighter than the other. They both showed some purplish tint around the hotspot on a white wall (and donuts too), one of which was worse than the other. But outside they're great! And I really like the user interface on this light (very friendly).

I just wish it had more agressive knurling and wasn't as slick. I also wish the center section with the Olight name was a bit slimmer so the light had more of an hour glass shape like the Novatac lights. This would allow me to more easily hold it farther out between my index and middle fingers when actuating the rear switch with my thumb without the light slipping forward through my fingers. A smooth forward clicky would would also be a nice addition :naughty:

All in all, I really like it and want to ad one to my collection


----------



## Yapo (Apr 10, 2008)

Hey does anyone know if the Fenix red filter cap fit on the Olight T10/T15 heads?


----------



## TONY M (Apr 10, 2008)

Does anyone know if the heads of Olight and Fenix are compatable?

Do people who have both Fenix and Olight lights prefer one over the other?

Thanks!


----------



## Yapo (Apr 10, 2008)

I've read that they arent...although the T20 can screw in half way onto L2D body


----------



## gunga (Apr 11, 2008)

Yapo said:


> Hey does anyone know if the Fenix red filter cap fit on the Olight T10/T15 heads?


 
Yep, fits fine.


----------



## Yapo (Apr 11, 2008)

thanks gunga...i was thinking of ordering the new 2008 Olight T10(the rcr123 friendly version) but the tight hotspot might not be so useful at close range so i thought of getting the fenix red filter cap and swapping the lense with some diffused plastic...thx for the confirmation now i'll hit the buy button!


----------



## gunga (Apr 11, 2008)

Yapo said:


> thanks gunga...i was thinking of ordering the new 2008 Olight T10(the rcr123 friendly version) but the tight hotspot might not be so useful at close range so i thought of getting the fenix red filter cap and swapping the lense with some diffused plastic...thx for the confirmation now i'll hit the buy button!


 
That is exactly what I did! I even made a thread about it. Be sure to cut the 3 tabs out inside the red filter or you will crack it with use!


----------

